# Hi there, a Hobie 16/18 fanatic who may be growing up...



## seaphrogg (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi there everyone, I am a fairly good and dedicated Hobie Cat sailor who is ready to take it to a new level. I have raced hobies, have completed an 80+/- mile journey with surfboards, cash, sunscreen, compass, and 8 gallons of water between Punta Abreojos and Scorpion Bay, roundtrip, in Baja on a hobie 16, only to pitchpole and destroy my beloved boat while sailing near Todos Santos later on that same trip( Subaru and trailer to get there). On the beach, picking up the pieces, I met a guy who witnessed it and took a sequence of photos of the crash. But more importantly, he had another Hobie Cat and trailer that he sold me for $250!
None of this is meant to brag, I just wanted to give some background info before admitting I am absolutely humbled by the experiences and sailors I am reading about here.
I just moved to Marco Island, Florida, and stumbled upon a newfound friend with a 35' trimaran for sale. I hope to buy it, and learn how to sail a bigger boat. I consider this boat a stepping stone to learning how to sail, maintain, provision and live on a boat. Because I think my destiny is owning a 36-45 ft monohull, and crossing the Pacifc via Panama .
Looking forward to all of this, and please, I don't take things personally if someone wants to tell me I'm doing something stupid or wrong. That's why I'm here, to learn.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Be careful what you wish for.
In something over 5 decades on sailing boats, I honestly do not believe I've had more fun and less troubles on a sailboat than I did on my Hobie 16. It was just a quick zip from our slip in the Ala Wai Marina in Waikiki, to some incredible ocean swell surfing in the The Kaiwi Channel, east of Diamond Head. Or chasing subs coming out of Pearl, when the trades were blowin. 
And to top off a great few hours of sailing, I could spin her nose to windward and back her into the slip alongside our other sailboat, looking so cool. lol
99% of the time it was just plain fun.


----------



## Arsen02 (Nov 25, 2017)

hi all, my name is Arsen............. I am a new member here )) thanks for your post , nice to meet you all here, in this web site


----------



## exhobiesailor (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Hobie Fanatic,,
Another Hobie fanatic here, sailed them for 20 years, I had a 14, and two 16's. Flipped, pitchpoled, surfed, turtled a few times, once off Marco Island, ocean raced, dismasted, broke plenty of parts, sailed hard and fast, best time of my life. Switched to express cruisers under 30ft for a while, now back sailing Tartan 37. Have put lots of time, money, and effort into her restorstion and boat was not in really bad shape when I bought her 3 years ago. I do love the transition and it's been the best decision I have made in a long time. The sailing community has been great, and I enjoy the projects, as long as your handy, you'll be fne. Follow your dreams, you only go round once!
Regards,
Todd


----------



## Knot Again (Apr 26, 2016)

Just last week I ventured into the local Hobie dealer’s lair. I inquired about a 16 (now $11,000 new, plus trailer). The dealer strongly dissuaded me from purchasing a new 16, and was pushing the newer “plastic pontoon” versions as better sailing boats at a lower price.

Any thoughts on this from experienced users?

Thanks.


----------



## seaphrogg (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you, I will stay inspired by your reply


----------



## seaphrogg (Nov 15, 2017)

exhobiesailor said:


> Hi Hobie Fanatic,,
> Another Hobie fanatic here, sailed them for 20 years, I had a 14, and two 16's. Flipped, pitchpoled, surfed, turtled a few times, once off Marco Island, ocean raced, dismasted, broke plenty of parts, sailed hard and fast, best time of my life. Switched to express cruisers under 30ft for a while, now back sailing Tartan 37. Have put lots of time, money, and effort into her restorstion and boat was not in really bad shape when I bought her 3 years ago. I do love the transition and it's been the best decision I have made in a long time. The sailing community has been great, and I enjoy the projects, as long as your handy, you'll be fne. Follow your dreams, you only go round once!
> Regards,
> Todd


Right on, thank you. Are you still on Marco island? I just got dragged at anchor in the big storm 2 nights ago, and am aground off of goodland on my oday 23


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

Got some advice for you. Remember this, given by someone who actually is old.

Buy whatever boat you want, but whatever you do:

Don't grow up!!!!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

seaphrogg said:


> Right on, thank you. Are you still on Marco island? I just got dragged at anchor in the big storm 2 nights ago, and am aground off of goodland on my oday 23


I ran aground near there just a few weeks ago, got turned around in the surf off Dickmans point. Cracked both my rudders. Good luck, that is a beautiful area. Hopefully the tide takes care of you.


----------

